# Job search no luck



## loshriver (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi Everyone,


I received my certification in Dec 2018, and I am having no luck.  I had a few interviews, I am not sure if it is my lack of experience or age.   I have no experience in a medical office or coding other than going through AAPC for training and working on my practicode. How does on get training or experience?  I am working and can't afford to leave to do interning.   I have worked at a University for 16 years and I want to work at our Med School.  I have spent alot of time where I am at and don't want to leave, but I can't move up where I am located.  If anyone is in the St. Louis, MO area and willing to speak to me, please let me know.

Thank you,

Linda Shriver


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Jun 17, 2019)

There are several ways that those new to the  coding and billing world can get experience:


Locate an apprenticeship program for coding and billing.  On the west coast we have facilities such as Kaiser who have these types of programs. Many of the larger facilities do.
Sign up with a temporary agency that specializes in the medical field.
Try for a receptionist or clerical position.  Often times employers will look for any employment history in the medical field, it does not always have to be coding/billing related.
Check in with your local chapter.  Often times they will hear of employment opportunities before anyone else.  
It can be challenging to get a toe in the door, but any toe will do!  Good luck!


----------



## loshriver (Jun 17, 2019)

Chelle-Lynn said:


> There are several ways that those new to the  coding and billing world can get experience:
> 
> 
> Locate an apprenticeship program for coding and billing.  On the west coast we have facilities such as Kaiser who have these types of programs. Many of the larger facilities do.
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I have been applying to other positions as well.  I would love to do apprenticeship, but unfortunately that would be during the week.  I have a job now that I cannot leave.  Hope to be able to find something while working where I am.


----------



## deliciatraylor (Jun 24, 2019)

loshriver said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I received my certification in Dec 2018, and I am having no luck.  I had a few interviews, I am not sure if it is my lack of experience or age.   I have no experience in a medical office or coding other than going through AAPC for training and working on my practicode. How does on get training or experience?  I am working and can't afford to leave to do interning.   I have worked at a University for 16 years and I want to work at our Med School.  I have spent alot of time where I am at and don't want to leave, but I can't move up where I am located.  If anyone is in the St. Louis, MO area and willing to speak to me, please let me know.
> ...


The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


----------



## loshriver (Jun 25, 2019)

deliciatraylor said:


> The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


Thank you


----------



## loshriver (Jul 12, 2019)

thank you


----------



## commons50 (Jul 12, 2019)

Deliciatraylor, I tried the link you mentioned, there is just a general "Contact us" form there. Maybe I am missing something. I did try to apply through that link and uploaded my resume, but somehow it does not show that my application went through. I did not see any entry level positions that I would be qualified for there, but again, maybe I am not looking in the right place. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TThivierge (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi
Try with an insurance company as claims technician. 
Lady T


----------



## CherMC17 (Jul 23, 2019)

loshriver said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I received my certification in Dec 2018, and I am having no luck.  I had a few interviews, I am not sure if it is my lack of experience or age.   I have no experience in a medical office or coding other than going through AAPC for training and working on my practicode. How does on get training or experience?  I am working and can't afford to leave to do interning.   I have worked at a University for 16 years and I want to work at our Med School.  I have spent alot of time where I am at and don't want to leave, but I can't move up where I am located.  If anyone is in the St. Louis, MO area and willing to speak to me, please let me know.
> ...





loshriver said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I received my certification in Dec 2018, and I am having no luck.  I had a few interviews, I am not sure if it is my lack of experience or age.   I have no experience in a medical office or coding other than going through AAPC for training and working on my practicode. How does on get training or experience?  I am working and can't afford to leave to do interning.   I have worked at a University for 16 years and I want to work at our Med School.  I have spent alot of time where I am at and don't want to leave, but I can't move up where I am located.  If anyone is in the St. Louis, MO area and willing to speak to me, please let me know.
> ...


Hi Linda,
I received my CPC-A May 2018, I applied just about everywhere, no one wants to hire me. I am in dental 31 years. I know how to do dental coding. How hard can it be to train on the coding software. No one wants to train. Virginia is the worst getting work in coding. I wish you the best of luck. 
Cheryl


----------



## loshriver (Aug 13, 2019)

CherMC17 said:


> Hi Linda,
> I received my CPC-A May 2018, I applied just about everywhere, no one wants to hire me. I am in dental 31 years. I know how to do dental coding. How hard can it be to train on the coding software. No one wants to train. Virginia is the worst getting work in coding. I wish you the best of luck.
> Cheryl


thank you,  you too,   I haven't found anything yet


----------

